# Greetings



## nexuz (Jul 17, 2008)

Just joined this forum and it is what I've been looking for. I'm basically a collector of documentation on pretty much anything that flies or military equipment, but with an emphasis towards aircraft. I enjoy drawing in CAD and am on the lookout for measured drawings in particular. Good to see a number of other Australians here - I've been a member of the Friends of the RAAF museum for the past 10 years and was an active volunteer for some years.

Hope I can contribute here.

nexuz.


----------



## seesul (Jul 17, 2008)

welcome to the forum nexuz!
Greeting from the other side of the globe, Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Gidday mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

welcome from the Great White North!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2008)

And we look forward to your contribution as well. Welcome


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum nexuz. What sort of aeronautical documentation do you in your collection? I have a little collection going myself, nothing earth shattering but interesting.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site mate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alright mate.....greetings from Scotland!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Lok around... ask questions. Everyone will help.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## nexuz (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome......


Nexuz.


----------



## nexuz (Jul 20, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Welcome to the forum nexuz. What sort of aeronautical documentation do you in your collection? I have a little collection going myself, nothing earth shattering but interesting.


Hi Dougrd

I've got a fairly extensive library of aircraft books/magazines etc, lots of 3 views and other documentation, lots of CAD drawings of aircraft (models and full size). Some is sourced on th net...some hard copies sourced elsewhere. I do some model building as well...both RC and plastic although I don't find too much time for it these days.

Nexuz


----------



## nexuz (Jul 20, 2008)

I did this piece on Clive Caldwell on Darius Tyminski's page some years ago..I've seen it in a number of other locations since I wrote it..in some cases word for word.

Anyway..might be of some interest..

WW II ACE STORIES

Nexuz


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome from the Rainy Island Kingdom--- Enjoy the Forums!!!


----------

